# ***Switch from SafeStrap to BootStrap by Freddy0872***



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

_****Switch from SafeStrap to BootStrap by Freddy0872****_​
FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO MAY BE UNCERTAIN AS TO HOW TO REMOVE SAFESTRAP AND INSTALL BOOT STRAP HERE IS A LITTLE GUIDE TO HELP YOU THROUGH THE PROCESS. ITS ACTUALLY VERY EASY. JUST MAKE SURE YOU UNINSTALL SAFESTRAP ON YOUR NON-SAFE SIDE!

Download Links are below as well if you need them!

*~~~~HOW TO SWITCH FROM SAFESTRAP TO BOOTSTRAP PROPERLY~~~~*

1.) *DO* your backups; backup your launcher, sms, piece of crap backup app, make a nandroid (whatever you do) including your internal SD and sd-ext if you are anal retentive like me and want to make sure your goods are safe. Then upload to DropBox! (Optional) 

2.) Reboot and boot into SafeStrap Boot Menu. In There you must switch to the NON-SAFE SIDE and after it has done its little tid-bit you need to then Reboot your system. (Boot into your Non-Safe side like normal (STOCK)).

3.) Once in your stock system you need to open your SafeStrap App and select the "Uninstall Recovery" option. After it does its work your SafeStrap should be uninstalled. A simple reboot will prove this as it will not show the SafeStrap splash screen before System
Boot. Your screen should look much like this screenshot!










4.) Now you are going to be able to install BootStrap. Simply install your Bionic BootStrap App and open it. Inside you will find a similar operation.
Here is a screen shot of Bionic BootStrap










5.)You need to simply click BootStrap Recovery and your done! Press the Reboot Recovery Button and the phone will then boot into the Bionic BootStrap.Your phone WILL NOT automatically boot into BootStrap like SafeStrap. This MUST be initiated by clicking the Reboot Recovery Button from the APP!

6.) Please remember that your SafeStrap Nandroids *WILL NOT WORK IN BOOTSTRAP AND THIS WILL CAUSE UNDESIREABLE PROBLEMS! *

Please keep in mind that I nor any one on this forum is responsible for what you do to your device

Blaming me or someone else for your mishaps will result in bad outcomes!
Such as Corrupted Data, Slow Death, Data Overage Charges, or anything that you may consider to be HELL! 

Please see the links below for a direct link to download Safestrap 2.0 and BootStrap.

Bootstrap w/bptools Mod -- https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByiHZTezceNYVlZ4eFZ0RVo0SFU/edit

Bionic BootStrap -- https://dl.dropbox.c...icBootstrap.apk

Bionic SafeStrap v2.0 -- https://dl.dropbox.c...ap-ICS-2.00.apk​


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this out to its own thread obsidian!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

No problem... It's all yours now...

Nexus 7 Running [4.1.1][AOSP] Codeman Android 3.1.0 [JB] on top of Trinity Seven Alpha63d

Hit me up... 
Gtalk @ [email protected]
Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## TMYINC (Jun 18, 2011)

After we uninstall safestrap recovery should we uninstall the safestrap app before installing and running bootstrap? Wasn't sure if there were any issues with having both apps installed at the same time.

Edit: Same tmyinc from all the other forums lol.
Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

TMYINC said:


> After we uninstall safestrap recovery should we uninstall the safestrap app before installing and running bootstrap? Wasn't sure if there were any issues with having both apps installed at the same time.
> 
> Edit: Same tmyinc from all the other forums lol.
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


I've had my phone running with both BS and SS apps installed. The app is the app. What counts is which recovery is installed. I'm going to be making up a how-to on removing BS and installing SS here soon. If it makes you more comfortable you can uninstall the app. It has been said uninstalling BS app will remove the recovery. I don't find that to be true. I'd rather manually uninstall it.

Long story short you should still have the API saved somewhere. If not download links are in the OP. Uninstall to save some space and icon space. Lol. But no. No need

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is a link to the guide for switching from BootStrap to Safe Strap

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32317-how-to-switch-from-bootstrap-to-safestrap/


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I switched from SS to BS. When I try to do a back up, I get an error saying it can't back up /system. Would the switch of recoveries do this or is it another issue.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

dgdave said:


> I switched from SS to BS. When I try to do a back up, I get an error saying it can't back up /system. Would the switch of recoveries do this or is it another issue.


Assuming you followed the steps to a T with uninstalling SS and then installing BS a backup should just commence without an issue. I would try following my guide to remove BS and then re download ur BS app. Just to rule out a bad download. Then reinstall it and see if it fails again. Post back with ur results please

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Same thing. After it frees space I get "error while backing up /system"


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

dgdave said:


> Same thing. After it frees space I get "error while backing up /system"


Are u on stock?

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup. Stock ics 232


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, I did the tweakers overclocking and froze the blur messaging and installed stock messaging. Other than that, it's stock


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

dgdave said:


> Well, I did the tweakers overclocking and froze the blur messaging and installed stock messaging. Other than that, it's stock


I would say try formatting /system and do ur wipes and reinstall ROM. But that won't help in ur case I don't think. Can u plug ur phone into PC and run catlog while ur trying to do a backup?

That will give us the error in specific details as to why it won't hopefully.

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got my Ti backup and apex backed up, so I think this weekend I'm going to just wipe everything and try a new rom and see if I can back up then.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

dgdave said:


> I've got my Ti backup and apex backed up, so I think this weekend I'm going to just wipe everything and try a new rom and see if I can back up then.


That would of been my next suggestion.

I dunno I just prefer safe strap. Seems to work better for me

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I just trying it out. I came from a DX, so it's kinda like home.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

dgdave said:


> I just trying it out. I came from a DX, so it's kinda like home.


I hear ya. I had d2g. I just feel better with SS lol

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThePatriotVirus (Oct 9, 2011)

I tried using Bootstrap and when I reboot to recovery I just stay on a black screen


----------

